# Playing around with my diy macro box thingy..



## lowcel (Jul 30, 2009)

Just took a few shots and always open to suggestions.  I took the opportunity to take some pictures of some bike parts I'm selling so it sort of served two purposes.  

I'm using a Canon 50D with a Canon 100mm 2.8 macro lens and a 430EX II and a cheapie slave flash.  I have the 430 on the right side using a cactus trigger and the slave on the left side.


----------



## mooimeisie (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm not really sure what these parts are.  Are they for bicycles?  Nice detail showing in the photos.


----------



## lowcel (Jul 30, 2009)

mooimeisie said:


> I'm not really sure what these parts are. Are they for bicycles? Nice detail showing in the photos.


 
Thanks.  Yes, they are road bicycle parts.


----------

